
Nasa Instruments Image Fireball over Bering Sea - okket
https://www.jpl.nasa.gov/news/news.php?release=2019-046
======
okket
See also discussion from 4 days ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19421697](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19421697)

